# The VI-Control app - Does anyone actually use it?



## Mike Greene (Sep 30, 2017)

There's a VI-Control app for ios and android. https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vi-control-forum/id1190657639?ls=1&mt=8

It costs 99 cents (I think) and I was going to make it free instead, since ain't nobody gonna get rich selling a VI-C app for a buck. There is some effort and cost in keeping the app going, though. Not a lot, but before I commit to that ... is anyone actually using it? I have it installed on my iPhone, and it seems nice, but I'm not sure it has any benefit over just using Safari (my web browser.)

If there's enough interest, I'll keep it going. Otherwise ...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 30, 2017)

I installed it first, but stopped using it, because it's faster to start Chrome on phone and go to Vi Control. I guess it would make more sense, if the screen of phone would be small, but nowadays with the big screen phones, it shouldn't be problem to just use it through a browser.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm generally a fan of native apps - as long as they are not just a sophisticated browser window. Meaning, since XenForo has quite a usable interface on mobile, I would get rid of it. It is badly developed, looks like a 5-Minute overpaid job and has no additional value.

If there would be any additional Value to it, custom design e.g. Night Mode or just be more than just a Browser - then maybe. But in it's current state - nope.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2017)

I'll give it a try...


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 30, 2017)

VI-Control on mobile browser just rock! Zero bug, fast... No need for an app.


----------



## Guffy (Sep 30, 2017)

Didn't even know there was an app.
I probably won't be downloading it as VI-C works so well in-browser anyways.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 30, 2017)

Used it for a bit when it was just released, but just as a few others where saying, via the browser it actually works smoother.


----------



## stixman (Sep 30, 2017)

Never used it, fine on my iphone.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 30, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 30, 2017)

Nope, browser is fine.


----------



## mouse (Sep 30, 2017)

Nope don't see the point in it. Browser on mobile is perfect


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

I haven't bought it as I didn't really see the need. What is the purpose of it as logging via IOS Safari works fine.


----------



## hawpri (Sep 30, 2017)

Never used it, but since I've never had a problem using the mobile site, the app hasn't seemed relevant.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 30, 2017)

the app worked for one month, then it would freeze everytime I opened it, so no


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 30, 2017)

When it was first released was there not a concern about data privacy ? There were other questions that unfortunately went unanswered.

I don't use it. I would say kill it.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 30, 2017)

Bought it... U can ditch it, Mike...long ago I created a direct link to the forum on my screen in chrome and that's faster so I removed the app


----------



## Jeast (Sep 30, 2017)

Yeah the app in its current state is terrible.. Tapatalk would be pretty handy!


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 1, 2017)

So you guys are saying we should keep it, right? 

Thanks for all the input. We'll ditch it. Refunds are in the mail.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 1, 2017)

Discontinue the VI Control app.

Most apps are worthless.

Why use an individual app to visit websites instead of just using Safari or Chrome to access websites?


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 1, 2017)

Not that I really care, but the app works great for me on IOS. Loads fast and no need to open safari and navigate to a bookmark...

EDIT: I just A/Bed the app to Safari on my iPhone and on Safari it does indeed load faster and feels snappier all around.


----------



## robshrock (Oct 1, 2017)

I use it on my iPhone... no problem.


----------



## gregh (Oct 1, 2017)

I just use the browser


----------



## Replicant (Oct 1, 2017)

Haha

No.


----------



## JeffvR (Oct 3, 2017)

I use it. But it seems I'm one of the few :D


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2017)

Have had it for quite awhile, but only used it a few times. Much prefer a browser, and it doesn’t seem to want to flip to landscape mode on my iPad. Wouldn’t feel a loss if it was eliminated.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 21, 2017)

I have been using it for a while, I am actually using it right now  on my iPad Air


----------



## Fleer (Dec 5, 2017)

Using a screenshot but willing to try ...


----------



## GdT (Dec 6, 2017)

I use i occasionally and prefer it to the web browser.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 6, 2017)

Yep, I use it with my iPhone. Quicker than using a phone browser.


----------



## sazema (Dec 6, 2017)

No


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 6, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> I installed it first, but stopped using it, because it's faster to start Chrome on phone and go to Vi Control.



Same for me. Only briefly used the app because of this.


----------



## Ben E (Dec 6, 2017)

Using it right now. The "recent posts" tab is a regular go-to when there's down time.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 6, 2017)

Pretty useful when I'm on the road or just lazy to grab my laptop.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 6, 2017)

I use it a lot when I am on commute.


----------



## khollister (Dec 7, 2017)

Kill it


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 7, 2017)

same everyone else. started using but prefer the web browser. 

with that said, if it would be develop differently so its more engaging maybe it would be nice. 
Maybe in a more Facebook like fashion where its just a feed of new posts or subforms users subscribe to? Dunno. just a thought. i see potential to using an app rather than a web browser.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2017)

I think it's boat anchor.

But making v.i. control compatible with the Tapatalk app might be worth the time and effort.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 19, 2017)

So the app has been “temporarily disabled by the publisher” for some time now. Is it dead ... or just pining for the fjords?


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 19, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> So the app has been “temporarily disabled by the publisher” for some time now. Is it dead ... or just pining for the fjords?


I stopped paying the bill, so AppyPie disabled it.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh man. First Sonar and now this....


----------



## artomatic (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, there goes the paid app! Back to Safari.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 19, 2017)

It was $30/month, which I suppose I could have kept paying, but ultimately, the deciding factor was time. There wasn't a _lot_ of maintenance, but it wasn't zero, either, so this was yet another website and platform where I needed to learn the basics. Ugh.

Even in my own case, I did have it on my iPhone and used it a few times, but I found that unless I was specifically wanting to see what the app could do, I used Safari instead. From responses here, apparently I wasn't alone, so in light of my new mantra - _"Make life easier for Mike,"_ I dropped it.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 21, 2017)

Awww ... I actually liked it. It was strangely more convenient for me. 

Probably best though because I think I’ve doubled my yearly spend because of this forum. Anything to slow down quick access to the forum is prob better.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 21, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Probably best though because I think I’ve doubled my yearly spend because of this forum. Anything to slow down quick access to the forum is prob better.


Wait ... whaaaaa??? We need to reinstitute the app immediately!


----------



## NameOfBand (Dec 26, 2017)

I liked it, too bad it was dropped. Hope it will come back some day. I used it all the time and apparently others did as well. Maybe a poll/email or something to investigate how many there actually were. Even if a minority we might’ve been a bunch. Easier I have it in it’s own app. The app itself wasn’t great and probably slower than browser but I still liked it and some more work into it and maybe even more people would use it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 26, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> ... some more work into it and maybe even more people would use it.


I do understand that some people liked it and I'm sorry I had to drop it. The "some more work" part is the problem, though. It adds up, and I can't do it, especially for such a marginal benefit. Even as it is, there's at least one technical issue per week with the forum itself that I have to be involved in, and adding issues with the app to that, plus the learning curve, is more than I can do.

However ... if someone wants to take it on, and HAS THE ABILITY to take it on without me needing to ever be involved, I'll pay AppyPie to put it back.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 26, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Oh man. First Sonar and now this....


Yea right? I was a refugee for various reasons all year. At least I had my V.I.C. App that I never used.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 26, 2017)

I had it on Android and it very slow and buggy. Maybe on other devices it might have been better, but for me it didn't work well.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 9, 2018)

I use it occasionally. It's great to keep up when I'm away from my computer, but I generally use VI from my computer. I wind up listening to a lot of product demos and it makes more sense to hear them in my studio.


----------

